# Momo and Yuki meet!



## Vixenfur (Nov 28, 2021)

Hi all! So the exciting day has finally arrived for my two budgies to meet. I am so happy to share that everything has gone very well!

As I expected, Yuki's first time out of his cage went much like Momo's—he flew around in a panic, crashed into walls, etc. However the sweet little guy's wings are still growing back from the last time they were clipped by his previous owner, so he really hard a tough time compared to Momo. Luckily, we have been building trust over the time he's been here and though he's not comfortable stepping up onto me or letting me pick him up, he understands that when I approach him with a perch that I am helping him, not attacking him. I helped him back to the cage/up to a higher place whenever he would land on the ground and he seemed to appreciate it!

During the time before and after his first time out, Yuki and Momo have been absolutely OBSESSED with each other through the cage bars. Watching them notice each other was adorable, and start to interact—my heart was melting! The entire time they were in their cages, they both refused to budge from their spots as close as possible to each other, except when it was time to eat, which was when they both ate in tandem.


















After a couple days of these theatrics, I put them in the same room with doors open. By listening to the sound of Momo's voice, Yuki was able to navigate to where Momo was all on his own, and I watched the magic moment happen!! This is a screenshot from a video so it's a bit blurry, but this was first contact!










Together they played and talked and talked and talked and TALKED... well, mostly Momo. Yuki was pretty quiet, mostly observing and following Momo around. Eventually Momo flew to his cage, then back to Yuki and back to his cage again. Yuki got the memo and followed him. Then they were in the same cage chatting and playing and kissing like you would not believe!










I rearranged a bit, put some of Yuki's toys and perches in with Momo's, as well as his food dish, and they seem like a match made in heaven. I will continue to monitor them but after their first night together all seems well. Shortly after uncovering them I was greeted to the most precious sight of Momo preening Yuki.










So excited to get to know Yuki even more, and to see how these two little guys work as a pair!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Oh my goodness! These pictures are absolutely precious and its obvious that Momo and Yuki are going to be the very best budgie buddies!
Please start an on-going picture thread for the two of them in the Budgie Pictures section of the forum so you can show us updated pictures on a regular basis. 💙💙*


----------



## Vixenfur (Nov 28, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Oh my goodness! These pictures are absolutely precious and its obvious that Momo and Yuki are going to be the very best budgie buddies!
> Please start an on-going picture thread for the two of them in the Budgie Pictures section of the forum so you can show us updated pictures on a regular basis. 💙💙*


I will be sure to do that as I get more and more pictures piling up. I have a feeling I will need to erase old pictures on my phone to make space or buy more iCloud storage at this rate


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Vixenfur said:


> I will be sure to do that as I get more and more pictures piling up. I have a feeling I will need to erase old pictures on my phone to make space or buy more iCloud storage at this rate


I can relate


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

What a great introduction, I can imagine that the boys had lots to talk about, they look so cute together. 🥰


----------



## Vixenfur (Nov 28, 2021)

Cody said:


> What a great introduction, I can imagine that the boys had lots to talk about, they look so cute together. 🥰


Oh yes. Ever since they have been talking like there's no tomorrow. Mostly Momo still, with Yuki listening with great intrigue. Though whenever Yuki says a word, Momo goes quiet and his pupils start pinning. He's so happy to have a bird friend!


----------

